# best all around 4x4 on the sand?



## hpierce301

Just curious about what everyone's opinion would be on the best or most capable vehicle on the beach. What is something you've NEVER seen stuck? I know everyone can get stuck sooner or later, but if you were shopping today for a beach buggy, what would be at the top of your list?

For the record, I have an Isuzu Rodeo, which does fine as long as it's not too loaded down. I went out on the beach last week with dad and myself and had no issues. On the way back, my cousin rode in the back (200 lb guy), and I heard a couple of "clicks" from the front. That worries me because my front wheels stopped turning the last time that happened. But we made it out OK.

This past weekend, we went with me, my wife, her friend, baby, 2 dogs, tent coolers, etc. Clicked a few times, and I found a place and parked quickly. On the way out, the ladies walked back with the dogs (it wasn't far, give me a break, like 50 yds), and it drove fine.

So I feel it's OK, but I'm debating on spending money on this ride, maybe new axles up front, or trade-in on a 4x4 truck or Jeep.

Thoughts?


----------



## FishyFingers

Old school Chevy square body. I would say a full size K5 or Jimmy. I owned one for years and never got stuck. Easy to work on, and cheap to lift of modify. The removable top is pretty awesome as well!


----------



## Garboman

Best Truck on the beach is the one that belongs to your fishing buddy, you know the one that has no real sense, but has a lot of extra gas and bait money and wants to fit in with the rest of your crew......

Advantages;

Great gas mileage (you pay zero for gas)

Designated Driver (in case fishing is slow and you need to tie one on)

In case of beach over wash due to storm conditions (your truck is safe at home)

Rust (your truck has to drive through less salt water, wheel bearing maintenance/replacement costs kept to minimum)

Riding Shotgun (since you are not driving you can enjoy the scenery)





Other than the above I would get a Hemi, cause it is fun to say to people............Its got a Hemi


----------



## AbuMike

The best 4wd truck on the beach is the one with.........A driver with common sense, experience on the sand, respect for the laws of the beach and.................

KNOW'S HOW TO AIR DOWN


----------



## don brinson

I like hummer's, as well as hemi's. But I do like the look of the current body style of the Jeep 4 door wranglers out there now.


----------



## dudeondacouch

AbuMike said:


> The best 4wd truck on the beach is the one with.........A driver with common sense


This. So much this.


----------



## surfchunker

one of these are awesome


----------



## River

If you're not lookin at spendin a great deal of money, the older Jeep Cherokees (late 90's) do well, they will overheat if you're not careful but small mods can be made to prevent that, they can be lifted easily and if you find a good one with no rust, have it undercoated - they are unibody construction. There's a lot of em on the beach and aired down they do great - plenty of used parts available and there's a Cherokee catalog with everything possible in aftermarket heavy duty stuff - you could build one outta that catalog. I'm in the process of buying one now, I think its the best way to go - I'm going straight drive to help hold down the overheating - but again, just my opinion - River


----------



## Chris_Worthington

AbuMike said:


> The best 4wd truck on the beach is the one with.........A driver with common sense, experience on the sand, respect for the laws of the beach and.................
> 
> KNOW'S HOW TO AIR DOWN


This and This and maybe 4 Low, it is mo better for the trany


----------



## hpierce301

i completely understand airing down, no need to put it in big caps.

i got stuck the one time i didn't air down, lesson learned. but my issue is my axles tips on the front are worn. i am debating on spending money on replacing them, and new tires, shocks (all needed) or just get something else. trying not to have a car payment, so i'm not looking to spend a heck of a lot of money. the more i look around, the more i think i'll be fixing my ride. the price range i'd like to spend really doesn't have a decent daily driver, that is beach front capable, in it.

axle tips look like this


----------



## OldBay

I have driven a few vehicles on the beach but I liked my 2000 Jeep Cherokee the best. My current tahoe is great to. I occasionally forget to switch to 4wd and haven't even felt the tires slip yet. I run at 25psi while I am at the beach which seems to be a good compromise for beach/road/beach/road driving.


----------



## Chris_Worthington

2 wheel & 4HI work just swell.... depending upon the vehicle and tire pressure....

Care to debate what selection keeps the tranny cooler and mo happy? I will go with 4 low any day as the speed limit is 25mph and my/yours tranny likes it mo better, fact


----------



## OldBay

Chris_Worthington said:


> 2 wheel & 4HI work just swell.... depending upon the vehicle and tire pressure....
> 
> Care to debate what selection keeps the tranny cooler and mo happy? I will go with 4 low any day as the speed limit is 25mph and my/yours tranny likes it mo better, fact


I cant imagine that driving 25mph on the beach is any harder on my tranny than towing a 6,000 pound boat around town or 200 miles on the highway, which I do a few times a month.


----------



## AbuMike

I run 4low is a couple spots but for the most part 4hi with the hood popped and tires 15-17 depending on location. air down and back up when i leave the island.


----------



## Chris_Worthington

Simple question here.....

What would you assume is better 4HI or 4LO ?

and why?


----------



## AbuMike

With the very low gear and factory elec. lockers I like low for the crawl factor in the soft sugar stuff. those lockers have gotten me out of a couple bad spots. it don't steer very well but will pull hell itself straight forward and backwards.


----------



## Chris_Worthington

AbuMike said:


> With the very low gear and factory elec. lockers I like low for the crawl factor in the soft sugar stuff. those lockers have gotten me out of a couple bad spots. it don't steer very well but will pull hell itself straight forward and backwards.


Did not answer the question here Mike.....

What is mo better for your Tranny? and Why?


----------



## AbuMike

technically I have no idea this just works well for me.


----------



## Tommy

A wise old transmision shop owner told me years ago that low range is easier on the tranny. Takes the load off the transmission and puts it on the transfer case.

That being said...

I've been driving on the beach for close to 30 years now. Been stuck once ...... 30 years ago.. . Nothing is more important to successful beach driving than airing down, period.

My vote for the best beach/fishing vehicle. An 8-10 year old Suburban. They are big, carry loads of gear, perform well in the sand and are pretty reliable. Plus, in todays world of high gas prices you can pick one up fairly cheap.

Tommy


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Anytime you need a 4wd vehicle, it is hard to go wrong with a Toyota. My '90 4Runner has never let me down on the beach, has tons of room for dry storage, and I get 25mpg going there and back.


----------



## Sandcrab

I looked at SUVs before buying my Chevy Silverado w/camper top. My concern is that I did not want to put all that fishy smelling stuff in the back of the SUV at the end of the day. With the truck bed and camper top (bed is sprayed), I just chuck it all in there at the end of the day -sand spikes, funky coolers, etc. and hose it all down when I get home. With a SUV, you have to protect the inside with a tarp or something else... Just MHO...

No problems with the Silverado 4X4 on the beach - just upsized to 265 tires so it will be even easier now... Plus - I can get inside of the bed and keep an eye on the rods with the back window partially closed during a heavy downpour...

Sandcrab


----------



## Alexy

Toyota Hi-lux diesel. Unstoppable. 

Since toyota wont sell the diesel in the US get the Tacoma 4x4 in gas here.
If you are ever in Afghanistan and need one go here:
http://www.aaltoyota.com/
..PS they will take livestock in trade. ( really ...they will)


----------



## Alexy

hpierce301 said:


> i completely understand airing down, no need to put it in big caps.
> 
> i got stuck the one time i didn't air down, lesson learned. but my issue is my axles tips on the front are worn. i am debating on spending money on replacing them, and new tires, shocks (all needed) or just get something else. trying not to have a car payment, so i'm not looking to spend a heck of a lot of money. the more i look around, the more i think i'll be fixing my ride. the price range i'd like to spend really doesn't have a decent daily driver, that is beach front capable, in it.
> 
> axle tips look like this


 Fix it, the repair would be 2 car payments not counting property tax and insurance that would go up.


----------



## RocknReds

Suburban - hands down the best and it's American.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Sandcrab said:


> I looked at SUVs before buying my Chevy Silverado w/camper top. My concern is that I did not want to put all that fishy smelling stuff in the back of the SUV at the end of the day. With the truck bed and camper top (bed is sprayed), I just chuck it all in there at the end of the day -sand spikes, funky coolers, etc. and hose it all down when I get home. With a SUV, you have to protect the inside with a tarp or something else... Just MHO...
> 
> No problems with the Silverado 4X4 on the beach - just upsized to 265 tires so it will be even easier now... Plus - I can get inside of the bed and keep an eye on the rods with the back window partially closed during a heavy downpour...
> 
> Sandcrab


That's a good point. If I could do it over, I'd probably opt for a Toyota Pickup with the 22R (or 22RE) 4-cylinder and a camper top. With a roof rack and cargo rack on the back though, the 4Runner's not too bad.


----------



## JAM

*Lovin My Xterra, rides like a Caddy*

My Wrangler with 9 and 1/2 inces of Lift and Micky Thompsons on it would 2 wheel the whole Island, but it only got 9 mpg the X is getting around 20 or so and rides SWEET.. She won't get stuck.. 

JAM


----------



## Carolina Rebel

JAM said:


> My Wrangler with 9 and 1/2 inces of Lift and Micky Thompsons on it would 2 wheel the whole Island, but it only got 9 mpg the X is getting around 20 or so and rides SWEET.. She won't get stuck..
> 
> JAM


That gas mileage is a beautiful thing, especially for those of us having to drive several hours/hundreds of miles to the beach.


----------



## JAM

Did over a years worth of research before buying the Xterra.. Its an animal on the Beach.. Short Wheel Base, Rear Lockers (Stock) Plenty of Clearance.. Ride is AWESOME.. I stop in the red sugar sand all the time with it and there is NO worries.. JAM


----------



## smlobx

+1 on the Hi Lux. Drove one in Central America a few yers ago and it was unbelievable..
For a beach vehicle that you don't take to church on Sunday an old Suburban is a beast as well


----------



## captmikestarrett

I vote Burban as well. 

Sad to see my 1996 go away. Never got stuck on the beach with it. Replaced with a 4x4 Silverado.. Will test it good this fall. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Jeremiahm

Cool video about a subaru forester in the sand:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...G5aUxZoqw&NR=1 

would you guys trust a Subaru on the beaches of Hatteras?


----------



## dena

Bad video link, for me, anyway.

Are Subarus meant to take the constant strain on the drive train when driving on the sand?
You might get away with taking a Sub on HI, or AI once or twice, but for a dedicated beach vehicle, there are better vehicles for the job, IMHO.


----------



## Jeremiahm

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/

Maybe that link is better. 

I dont need a "dedicated beach vehicle," i need a daily driver that can get from the ramp to the point and back 7-14 times a year.


----------



## Jeremiahm

That link wont work either, dont know what is going on. 

The video is called: Off-road Subaru Forester 4wding Stockton Beach -Subaru & Maxtrax promo. Go check it out on youtube., if you're interested.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

While I've heard good things about Subaru's AWD system, I just don't think it would have enough ground clearance to successfully navigate heavily used beaches. Travelling long distances to the beach, I recommend a small to mid-size pickup (or SUV) with a 4 or 6 cylinder engine, and of course 4wd. You'll have plenty of ground clearance, decent gas mileage, plenty of storage space, and honestly I don't think there's a single 4wd truck that's been made that wouldn't cut it on the beach given aired down tires and a decent, half-sober driver. Gas prices being what they are, that smaller engine and lighter vehicle weight would pay big dividends compared to a larger vehicle.


----------



## lil red jeep

With the gas prices as they are, and the fact it got horrible milage anyway, the best riding 4x4 I have ever had on the beach was a 1989 Jeep Grand Wagoneer. You know the one. The beautiful faux wood on the sides! Never once did I ever feel tires slip, even in the sugar. In fact, I don't recall ever seeing one stuck on the sand.


----------



## Alexy

They were/are great on the beaches. There was a guy in Frisco that lived in Brigands Bay that had 3 of them. Great on the beach but I don't think you could drive from there to Williamsburg with the tank full. They all had 360's with 2bbls and they would rust from a good morning dew as well.


----------



## N topsail fisher

1995 Chevrolet K1500 Silverado pickup (This is what I own, but anything in this range would work). The parts are readily available, relatively cheap and an overall easy vehicle to work on. 

The big plus side is throwing sandy and stinkin things in the bed, then just rinsing when done. The down side very limited dry and lockable storage, especially with passengers. Rods don't fit well even with an extended cab. With a cooler rack the stinky/sandy items could be stored outside of the vehicle on a SUV and rods overhead.

A suburban would be hard to beat for a vehicle that would be strictly (or at least mostly) used on the beach for fishing as long as you are organized.


----------



## fish bucket

got a ford escape about 3 months ago and have had it on the beach at least 20 times.
it is a 2002 so it has awd with a 4x4 option.
not a true 4x4 but i have yet to be stuck.
i thought clearance might be a problem but so far it hasn't been.
i think the lightness of vehicle keeps it up on the sand instead of in the sand.
because it gets 20+ mph i can go fishing more.


----------



## OceanMaster

Find a used Dodge Dakota 2000 - 2004 vintage 4.7L V/8 4x4 *Trailer Special *- and you will be extremely happy on the sand!

The 4.7l V8 HEMI style engine has aluminum heads with excellent power to weight ratio on a mid sized truck frame. During this period of Dodge ownership, all engineering was made by Mercedes - they owned Dodge during these days and the mechanics on this truck are simply perfect!

4 wheel disc brakes with 6 lug wheels 

Dakota Trailer package comes with 3 radiators - 1 engine, 1 tranny & 1 A/C exchange = extra cooling rolling the sand
Posi-traction rear end with locker - full time positraction

4 hi & 4 low with Shift on the fly in all 4 high settings. If you feel the back end starting to stick, click over to 4 high and BINGO - no problem!

5 speed gears (overdrive for highway cruising)

Rack & Pinion steering - this makes the truck drive like a darn sports car with super tight turning - rivals jeeps in overall turning radius

Add rod racks to the front and or behind the cab. I prefer behind the cab - it keeps my rods\reels out of the bugs, blowing sand and soaking rain blowing in at speed from the front. 

Inside the cab, I can lay 7ft long rods between the bucket sets....basically rigged trout rods in the cab with super long surf rods stacked vertically, behind the cab, rigged for action as well. Running the sand rigged as such....it's easy to jump out with what ever rod\reel the surf scene needs. Small casting tackle, or surf rods with metal\plastic lures and or baits. I pile up a few weights in the bed, ready to clip on quickly with a bait box, handily iced and ready to go as well. I also keep an ice chest handy, with a livewheel aerator fed from my 12volt battery outlet in the cab, back to the bed to keep baits live....if I need to. Having a bed in the back, makes rigging and rolling ready to throw easy as pie! The back seat, pop open a back door, stacked tackle galore with lures, hooks and leaders - extra reels and tools! 

The 4 door cab.....back seats fold up turning the entire area in the backseat into a tackle box storage area. I stack plastic tackle organizers behind my front seats with easy access to everything. The rods are rigged behind my cab in rod racks, ice chests over the back axle for extra traction and the entire bed for other coolers, cast nets, sand spikes, lawnchairs, super small portable smoker etc etc etc. Fishing alone or with two people....plenty of room for tackle and gear with enough power and weight savings (half sized truck with big truck horsepower) = sand is a PIECE OF CAKE!


----------



## HStew

Just sold my Nissan Frontier with crew cab, long bed with cap to a "everyday" fisherman. I really liked it and no problems. Wife did not like driving(when she had to) it in town because it was tooo long and made it difficult for her to park and see out of due to camper cap. She never did get the hang of docking our 38' shrimp/sink net boat either. Any ways Got to looking and bought a Nissan XTERRA which my wife loves to drive. At 67 works for me too and only took a short time to rig it out like I wanted to make it a fishing machine. So, good in the city,country(at the farm hunting etc.),on the road, and on the beach. Like they use to say, "you can't beat that with a ugly stick".


----------



## Fish Hunter

Best I ever had was an 88 Chevy K5. Unstoppable, blew part of the tranny on Fort Fisher and still got off the beach and home.


----------



## cidman

Chris_Worthington said:


> Simple question here.....
> 
> What would you assume is better 4HI or 4LO ?
> 
> and why?


If you are running a taller tire than oem with out any other changes, this will rob you of power. 4LO would keep from bogging the motor down. My Nissan hard body with 32's and factory gears felt better on the sand in 3rd gear with 4LO.


----------



## wannabeangler

AbuMike said:


> The best 4wd truck on the beach is the one with.........A driver with common sense, experience on the sand, respect for the laws of the beach and.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KNOW'S HOW TO AIR DOWN
> 
> Well stated! The best vehicle can't drive itself!


----------



## roostertail

I think a 4x4 chevy colorado or gmc canyon would be the ticket.


----------



## scout04

http://youtu.be/s82r4zR1reA


----------



## moose22dog

JAM said:


> Did over a years worth of research before buying the Xterra.. Its an animal on the Beach.. Short Wheel Base, Rear Lockers (Stock) Plenty of Clearance.. Ride is AWESOME.. I stop in the red sugar sand all the time with it and there is NO worries.. JAM


Love my X too, the thing is a freaking tank on the beach. Lot of time I just lock the rears and drive 2wd at fort fisher, with no problems.


----------



## VA-Apraisr

This is the best and never stuck yet (11 years on the beach).  Hot meals, shelter from the wind, soft beds, and a BATHROOM!


----------



## River

All 4 wheel drive vehicles with good ground clearance are fine on the beach when properly aired down ... After living in Frisco for four years and driving the beach just about everyday whether it was fishing, shell hunting, beach scrounging or walking the dog .... These are IMO, the three biggest reasons people get stuck .... #3. Driving to close to the water, running thru water .... I seen very experienced fisherman total their vehicle due to suspended sand. #2. NOT AIRING DOWN PROPERLY .... Witnessed it many times ! Number One ! ALCOHOL, it will cause you to do # 2 & 3, trust me on this one .... I never got stuck but due to #1, getting hipmotized by the setting sun and driving to fast on the high side of the hard sand, I have wiped out on some mighty fine Sand Castle's ..... River


----------



## HighCap56

I've got a Sub Forester .. AWD.. air down and good to go.


----------



## hifu

In my honest opinion, any Subaru would not last a week on Hatteras beaches, unless it rains everyday. Check out toyota's site, think it was there new tacoma, they have a video of one buried up to the axles in sand, and shows it creeping right out of it. Pretty cool, probably has a hidden tow strap.......


----------



## saltbranch

I vote the square body Suburbans. My 1986 was a beast on Padre Island. I have been running up and down PINS for close to 30 years, have had 2 international Scouts, Jeeps of various years, several Samurais, Broncos', Blazers, a Dakota with 5.2 liter, probably 1 or 2 other 4x4's I forget about. Currently running a 13' F-250 Crew Cab gasser, while I really like the room and capacity, the Burb was superior in the sand hands down. So much so, I am trolling Craigslist to find another to make a dedicated beach fishing truck


----------



## psychodiagnostik

Wow this is the kind of stuff I daydream about, & I come up with new theoretical insane ideas all the time... M35 trucks with rear converted into mobile patio for the family, Toyota Landcruisers with diesel swap, Camel Trophy style Range Rover Sport, etc. Late model diesels are fun although they're really expensive unless you're using one for other stuff. 

I think at the end of the day the square Suburban is hard to beat. The best mix of durability, not too expensive, & not too insane to use for other stuff between trips. For the ultimate, it would have 350 SBC, coated shorty headers, good dual plane intake, & 4bbl. TH400 trans with trans cooler & floor mounted shifter for control. A good wheel & tire package, something like CRagar Soft 8 steelies with a little extra width to run a little wider tire, & spacers to make it work that's about it! Air down & roll. The good thing about 400 trans (besides being tough & cheap to rebuild) is that when they do fail, they often give warning (first gear slipping, loss of reverse, etc). Enough to at least get off the beach.

That reminds me, has anyone had any experience with the 3/4 ton 6.2L diesel milsurp blazers? They look like tempting projects but I'm sure the ones on the market have been wrung out several times by Uncle Sam.


----------



## levellinebrad

This is my opinion and it is worth exactly what you paid for it. The type of vehicle doesn't matter as much as the type and size of tire you run. Skinny mud tires will get you stuck in soft sand. Fully aired up tires are basically more narrow and hard than when you air them down. When they are wide and soft, you are spreading the weight over a larger area and also giving a larger footprint on the sand. I have a newer jeep Rubicon with the skinny mud tires and they suck on the sand. I air them down to about 7 pounds on the beach just to make it easier to drive and they still suck. I'm not worried about getting stuck but my last Jeep had 40" tall by 13.5" wide tires and I never aired down or even used 4 wheel drive on the sand. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Yota924x4

i do just fine with 255/75 bfg mud terrains aired down to 18psi. even yanked out a newer v8 4runner and assisted with a stuck expedition that weighs double my wrangler. 

i will say that the ESC and traction control on the JKs is terrible on sand and you have to completely disable it. (hold button down for a few seconds not just press it, the steering wheel dance to turn it off or make a switch to override it)


----------



## wannabeangler

I'd say a Jeep Wrangler. They are light and have great reviews for off road worthy for decades. JMO


----------



## grantmorgan51

Deuce and a half


----------



## Bosco

Old thread but I have to say my ol' 75 Ford Bronco, 3 spd on column with 302. Never drove lower OBX only up Duck way, Carolina Bch and Ft. Fisher. Knock on wood, never aired down, used 4w low and 2nd gear, when trimmed out or on harder sand shifted into 3rd gear. Sure do miss it, those things are like gold now.


----------



## hunter1

I like my 2011 Jeep Liberty 4 x 4. They get a bad rap, But I listened to other Liberty owners on the forum. I air down watch were i'm going. I have had no problems driving on the beach.


----------



## Bocefus

Any pickup truck with a camper shell to keep rods and tackle out of sun and rain. Also can lock equipment up when out to eat or staying over night somewhere.


----------



## spydermn

Garboman said:


> Best Truck on the beach is the one that belongs to your fishing buddy, you know the one that has no real sense, but has a lot of extra gas and bait money and wants to fit in with the rest of your crew......
> 
> Advantages;
> 
> Great gas mileage (you pay zero for gas)
> 
> Designated Driver (in case fishing is slow and you need to tie one on)
> 
> In case of beach over wash due to storm conditions (your truck is safe at home)
> 
> Rust (your truck has to drive through less salt water, wheel bearing maintenance/replacement costs kept to minimum)
> 
> Riding Shotgun (since you are not driving you can enjoy the scenery)


Garbo - that is hilarious. Do you write for a living?


----------



## spydermn

I would have a K5/Suburban from these years if I had a designated hunting and fishing truck. Don't get a ford...I know


----------



## ncsharkman

Jeep Wrangler if you want to go anywhere! Old Jeep Cherokee with the 4.0 if you want lots of dry space, Toyota or Nissan if you need the truck bed to haul big sharks home!
The actual best 4x4 I ever owned was my slightly modified Suzuki Samuri ! 3 inch lift, 4.56 gears, big Mickey Thompson sand tires, header and some other engine mods. It was a real crawler but it rode much worse than my Jeep JK! The JK doesn't really ride that bad on the road.


----------



## Bosco

Early Bronco, 302 3spd,positrac front and rear, true 4wheel drive. Low range, 2nd gear for soft stuff, low 3rd for hard stuff.


----------



## rivabum

had a 99 jeep wrangler all stock that did great on the OBX. If you are just looking for a sand rider I would look for a used wrangler.


----------



## Jollymon

The best ones are whatever you can get that's been well maintained, don't worry about a bit of rust(she'll get more) Starts and stops as needed.

Most important is that it's payed for , You don't need to be making payments on something that's declining in value and condition . 

We all would like to have a Cool Beach Ride , But is it practical for the number of days a year it gets used. that being said,if you live there will that's a different game altogether.

Just my way of thinking, I'd rather have the means to repair as needed , Then a high dollar ride that I don't want to see rot with rust before it's payed for


----------



## phillyguy

View attachment 43386


And then there's this....


----------



## redfishnc

My 1999 k1500 Suburban always aired down will carry us all down the beach. It has been used on the beach and its gonna rust away one day. I have stayed on top of the little bit of corrosion that I can. I paid 2500 for it with 138,000 miles. Its not perfect. I have spend good money on the a/c but its always something else. Front end 10 rod and cooler rack, top basket, roof rod holder. 265/75x15 Michelin M/S about half worn down. Bubba cruises down the beach easily and comfortable with room for all. Pulled the flats boat to Corpus Christi, TX and Mosquito Lagoon, FL this year. Mine had been wrecked and repaired and the paint job sucks as most old GMs do by now. It's my extra car and will pull the soft sand of FF without trouble but I do stay on the top level. I see lots of Cherokees running the beaches but the cost along the coast is kinda high. If I was shopping I would look for one inland. Good luck in your search and I'd drive the old one until death was imminent.


----------



## 9 rock

Bosco said:


> Early Bronco, 302 3spd,positrac front and rear, true 4wheel drive. Low range, 2nd gear for soft stuff, low 3rd for hard stuff.


I saw a 68 I think tricked up beauty a few weeks ago I was foaming at the mouth, easy 25 k for that ride today 

9


----------

